# broadcast 255.255.255.255 netmask 255.255.255.255

## vainser

i need to use these commands to be able to bridge through my alcatel home dsl pro modem .... 

```
ifconfig eth0 IP broadcast 255.255.255.255 netmask 255.255.255.255

route add 10.0.0.138 dev eth0

route add default gw 10.0.0.138
```

in the /etc/conf.d/net script my settings are :

```
iface_eth0="IP broadcast 255.255.255.255 netmask 255.255.255.255"

gateway="eth0/10.0.0.138"

```

this never initializes properly... i'm not much of a script expert at the moment still learning ... i've tried to search for the problem on the boards... thanks for any help

----------

## pilla

Your broadcast should be something like 10.0.0.255 and your netmask should be something like 255.255.255.0

(probably)

 *vainser wrote:*   

> i need to use these commands to be able to bridge through my alcatel home dsl pro modem .... 
> 
> ```
> ifconfig eth0 IP broadcast 255.255.255.255 netmask 255.255.255.255
> 
> ...

 

----------

## vainser

hi, well i've configured my ADSL modem to bridge the connection ... can find how it works here if you can read dutch

http://jp.dhs.org/~jp/

the only way i can initialize my card is too type the commands in manualy but that breaks the script (samba and xinetd wont load if /etc/init.d/net.eth0 doesn't initialize properly)

i rebooted my box and see that the problem is in the 2 "route" commands... because if after the reboot i "ifconfig eth0 up" it initiazes with the correct settings...

i need to run 

```

route add 10.0.0.138 dev eth0

route add default gw 10.0.0.138

```

in this order but the default init script does it differently... and since it cant run these commands properly it does "ifconfig eth0 down" hope this informs you a bit better of my dillemna  :Smile: 

----------

## vainser

i was thinking of removing gateway from  "/etc/conf.d/net"

and adding the route commands to the end of "/etc/conf.d/local.start" will that break my firewall script ? if it runs before local.start ?

----------

## pjp

You might be able to put a script to /etc/init.d/ and add it with rc-update.  If the script comes before your firewall script (in an alphabetical sense), this might do what you need.

----------

## vainser

i commented the gateway settings out /etc/conf.d/net and added them to the local script ... it initializes correctly now ... thanks guys

----------

